
Ask HN: Cheap VPS provider with backup solution? - paxpelus
Does anyone knows a reliable and as cheap as possible VPS provider that supports some simple backup&#x2F;restore solution through their admin panel?
I already worked with DigitalOcean &amp; Vultr and looking for other possible candidates.
======
retrack
What exactly would you call backup?

Snapshots and copy of those snapshots which are often offered are not true
backup solutions. Then most providers tend to offer an integrated or not panel
to have traditional backup agent alongside external storage capacity to copy
those backups too.

------
steffan
I can't say enough good things about
[http://arpnetworks.com](http://arpnetworks.com) They're a great provider and
I relieve they offer a managed service as well as their standard unmanaged
offerings.

